# Type C, 5W bulb replacement



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

I have C-Type (5W) bulb and I would like to know if there's a replacement in the CF or LED for it?

It's for a nano tank, the original bulb's color is too warm, too orange.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wish I could help. Have you tried an online search?


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

hehe, well yes and found nothing. I was hoping someone had seen this in a fish store already... it's ok, Lookslike I'll have to dIY something..


----------

